# New piccies of my growing man



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

Wow!! :shock: Such a cutie.... so much spunk.... amazing beauty.... What breed is he? and how old? I'm pretty jealous


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

He's a mustang 22 months old! he loves it outdoors, so he goes a bit insane lol. im just so excited because he's finally filling out!! he was so underweight when i got him 

THEN:








NOW:


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

THANKS MLK!! im just so happy that he's finally doing good, i had to post the pics we took today lol


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

He looks adorable!!! I really want a mustang.... but I have a feeling they wouldn't let me.... and they never come close to me with their adopts..... ho humm :roll: You're really lucky to have such a beauty!!


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

thanks!! ya i didnt adopt him, he was domestically bred.

thanks for the pic love though!!


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

No one breeds mustangs around here  

No problem! it's easy when he's so awesome!! I'm sorry, but I really like him.... be sure to show me pics when he's done losing his winter fuzzies


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

well thank you!! that's sad 

oh yes, i will definately update without the fuzzies lol i cant wait. he's already lost a bunch if you could believe it!

so do you have a horse? or hoping to get one in the future


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

No I don't have a horse, but I work with horses for my local trainer. He has 4 I can work with all summer and the local vet is keeping one of his there and he said I could use her for 4H. I'm excited, I just hope the snow will melt and the mud will go away!!


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

oh man, i hate it when there's crappy weather! well that's super cool because i bet you get tons of experience working with so many different horses. sweet!


----------



## alucard (Dec 8, 2006)

He's really cute! I love his color. What do you plan to do with him?


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

He's looking really good free_sprtd. He is going to have a beautiful mane and tail, it looks really thick, classic mustang.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

He is a handsome man! He sure has filled out since you got him!


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

Alu- I don't know yet.....just mainly pleasure riding, nothing special, maybe dabble in few other things. im still learning like him, so i really dont know yet.


Thanks vida!! That's why i had to post some pics, he's getting so much bigger 

Thank you!! FGR


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Have you started doing any saddle work with him?


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

no not yet....we have A LOT of ground work to do still.....he's learning his manners lol, very quickly, but there is still so much to do. I'm planning on working with a saddle in the late summer, depending on how his training goes, by then he will be almost 2 1/2 so i will feel more comfortable putting one on him and working with it. I plan on having him fairly well trained by 3 (depending on his maturity level). We are working with a trainer once a week right now, and then im out there just about everyday going over what we learned. I didnt realize he would change so much!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Yeah they sure do change alot!

I work with my babies from they day they are born and by the time they are a year old they have all their ground manners! I let them sit for 6 months and then at a year and half we give them a refresher and start saddling them with a pony saddle. I do ground work for three months and usually leave them until they are nearly three then give them a refresher and start riding them by the time they are three. I don't like riding horses under three.


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

ya, we have to do so much ground work right now...it's basically like he started learning from 1 1/2! all the previous owner did was halter him 

that sounds like a really good training time line, good for you!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Yeah that is one reason why I don't like buying older horses. 

But he is a fancy looking boy and he should come around great! It's better not to rush anyways!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Yeah that is one reason why I don't like buying older horses. 

But he is a fancy looking boy and he should come around great! It's better not to rush anyways!


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

i want a little baby. I want to teach him everything and do everything right.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

How old was Vega when you got her?


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

4. But she had just turned 4, 3 weeks earlier. I got her on easter of 07


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Look at that fuzz ball. I have had my one gelding since he was 10 months old, he is now 3, it is hard to believe how fast time goes by.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)




----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

i know i can't wait to have a smooth coat like your fella my2geldings! he is beautious! can you believe it though, lol that's half the hair he had for most of winter! he started shedding about 2 1/2 weeks ago and ive been brushing the heck out of it lol


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

free_sprtd said:


> i know i can't wait to have a smooth coat like your fella my2geldings! he is beautious! can you believe it though, lol that's half the hair he had for most of winter! he started shedding about 2 1/2 weeks ago and ive been brushing the heck out of it lol


thank you


----------



## brittx6x6 (Mar 4, 2007)

I guess I must be the only one but that last picture made me laugh so hard. It looks like he is scratching his head ha ha ha thats soooooooooooooooooooooo cute!!!!


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

ha thanks britt! he was scratcing lol i sent it in a text to my bf saying "thunder says hi!" but he was really itching his head lol


----------

